# Transferring and the 18 month rule



## marblesquare (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi there I am a TL in style at my Target. Since I signed on to the job I have had various discussions with my ETL and SD about growing towards visual merchandising. Since I recently graduated I figured it was time to take the plunge and go for the VM position and transfer. However.... they told me because of the 18 month rule, our store's remodel, and then 4th quarter I am looking at the possibility of a transfer in 2022. Is there any way I can do a lateral transfer as another TL in style to maybe just get past the remodel insanity at my store?


----------



## Yetive (Jun 26, 2021)

It would be up to your store.  Since they already said no to a lateral move to VM, I don't imagine they will go for it though


----------



## MrT (Jun 26, 2021)

marblesquare said:


> Hi there I am a TL in style at my Target. Since I signed on to the job I have had various discussions with my ETL and SD about growing towards visual merchandising. Since I recently graduated I figured it was time to take the plunge and go for the VM position and transfer. However.... they told me because of the 18 month rule, our store's remodel, and then 4th quarter I am looking at the possibility of a transfer in 2022. Is there any way I can do a lateral transfer as another TL in style to maybe just get past the remodel insanity at my store?


Im going to be honest probably not.  Ive known a few tls that have tried transfering just before 4th quarter amd got denied till after. Within 18 months again a double no. With a remodel too im going to assume that's a triple no.  I say you have a 1% chance of it getting approved.


----------



## marblesquare (Jun 26, 2021)

Thank you so much guys! I appreciate the responses. It is just incredibly toxic at my store and I would love to get out of there


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 26, 2021)

The grass isn’t always greener.


----------



## MrT (Jun 27, 2021)

marblesquare said:


> Thank you so much guys! I appreciate the responses. It is just incredibly toxic at my store and I would love to get out of there


Time goes by quick, if you can stick it out.  It doesnt hurt to keep talking with you sd/etl now that way when you can transfer you get a position quicker.  There is always a chance a store is absolutely desperate for a vm and you do get one, its just unlikely.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 27, 2021)

marblesquare said:


> our store's remodel, and then 4th quarter


That’s a clear no. They will keep you because of the business needs. And if you want to jump ship just because of that it will show you can’t handle it.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Jun 27, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> That’s a clear no. They will keep you because of the business needs. And if you want to jump ship just because of that it will show you can’t handle it.



Not sure it shows they "can't handle it".  It shows they want to move into a different position and were told no, so they look at other options.

Also:

because of the 18 month rule - This isn't a rule. They can move people wherever they want whenever they want.
our store's remodel - This is a reasonable response, changing leadership during a remodel is tenuous at best, especially if the person replacing you would be external.
and then 4th quarter - Also a reasonable response.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 27, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> because of the 18 month rule - This isn't a rule. They can move people wherever they want whenever they want.



So many "rules" people think exist.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jun 27, 2021)

"...to maybe just get past the remodel insanity at my store?"

Not that it matters much, but, as a TM, if I found out my new TL had transferred to my store to "get past" a challenging period everyone in retail has to deal with because it's just part of our jobs, it would take a very, very long time for me to build up any respect for him/her.


----------



## TLSpot (Jun 27, 2021)

I am a TL also looking to transfer being held back by the 18 month “rule”. Sometimes it’s a mental health and burnout issue, not an inability to do the job. Especially in high pressure environments… I could stay where I’m at and continue to excel (and raise the bar constantly as I’m expected to), but I’ll be a wreck personally and I’m not sure that’s worth it.


----------



## sunnydays (Jun 28, 2021)

18 month rule is not actually a rule. i transferred after 3 months in role


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 29, 2021)

The 18 month rule is for etls changing departments of if they want promotion


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jun 30, 2021)

People have said it already but don't go for a transfer solely because of a toxic work environment.  Yes, 100% it sucks and I've had to deal with it myself.  Every store has its good points and bad points, too so you run the risk of leaving one toxic environment for another.

With "today's Target" in order to transfer or lateral move there has to either be a valid reason (re-location would be the first thing that comes to mind on this one but I am sure there are more) and on the Target side your numbers have to be spectacular and you have to be running a solid process.  And trust me, the 18 month thing doesn't always apply.  It's a rarity, but in the 20+ years I have been working for this company I've seen people transferred/promoted quickly and some who never move.

I've been at my current store for three years and I want out so I get where you are coming from.


----------



## marblesquare (Jun 30, 2021)

Thank you so much everyone! I sincerely appreciate everyone's feedback. Also the toxic work environment is an add on to everything else. I have been in retail 8+ years to know that toxic is everywhere. I also have seen through leadership at other companies that they will slow down developing their team to meet their own personal needs (this is my fear). I made it pretty clear to my SD and ETL when I came on the direction I wanted to grow in the company and it is more of an issue that they seem to push me in other directions other than growth towards a VM.

I actually had an opportunity present itself in the form of "re-location" due to growth in my education. Do you guys think my store would not allow me to re-locate to another store in another state for this reason?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 30, 2021)

Don’t let spot dangle a carrot at you.


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jun 30, 2021)

marblesquare said:


> I also have seen through leadership at other companies that they will slow down developing their team to meet their own personal needs (this is my fear). I made it pretty clear to my SD and ETL when I came on the direction I wanted to grow in the company and it is more of an issue that they seem to push me in other directions other than growth towards a VM.



It wouldn't surprise me if they held people back -- as others have said your store's circumstance definitely makes it less likely a transfer would happen.  Remodels often take a long time (3 months typically) and that is when your store is going to need the seasoned leadership to help the team through it, because it's not fun in any way, shape, or form.  I've been through one as a TL   -- I had left my old store by the time they got their 2nd remodel).  Once the remodel is over you go directly into the fun that is Q4 (and with things going back to normal again it'll be twice as chaotic).



marblesquare said:


> I actually had an opportunity present itself in the form of "re-location" due to growth in my education. Do you guys think my store would not allow me to re-locate to another store in another state for this reason?



They would probably allow it but I believe (HR's correct me if I'm wrong) to stay a TL the store you would go to would have to have a TL position open (but you may not end  up with the one you currently have, it may have to be whatever they have available.


----------

